# Questions on VW Van, School Bus...



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I have a question.. AW did release those cool vw baja van , school bus - all comes with 4 gear magnatraction chassis. I am wondering if those bodies can fit on tyco chassis? I see orange chrome vw van and chrome yellow school bus (bodies) on epay (budhos) .. anyone who has them - can you test them and see if they can fit on tyco chassis (if they dont fit then i wont wasted my money on that). 

Thanks
Wes


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I personally would not attempt it since I am not much into customization because I always end up with a pile of junk. The width and wheel base is close but the size of the rear wheels is larger on the 4 gear than most of the tyco cars.

Ask yourself, do you feel lucky, well, do ya, punk?


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

WesJY said:


> I have a question.. AW did release those cool vw baja van , school bus - all comes with 4 gear magnatraction chassis. I am wondering if those bodies can fit on tyco chassis? I see orange chrome vw van and chrome yellow school bus (bodies) on epay (budhos) .. anyone who has them - can you test them and see if they can fit on tyco chassis (if they dont fit then i wont wasted my money on that).
> 
> Thanks
> Wes


It all depends on what you know your skills to be.A S'cool bus on a Tyco chassis can be done if you have acces to a small hobby mitre box & cut a section out to shorten the body like I am contemplating. Same for the VW bus though I have an idea to just strip the paint off & paint it in Blue 
Angel blue & add flames but keep it on the 4-gear chassis.


So many Idea's  ,so little time ! 


Neal:dude:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

1scalevolvo said:


> It all depends on what you know your skills to be.A S'cool bus on a Tyco chassis can be done if you have acces to a small hobby mitre box & cut a section out to shorten the body like I am contemplating. Same for the VW bus though I have an idea to just strip the paint off & paint it in Blue
> Angel blue & add flames but keep it on the 4-gear chassis.
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i have some cool ideas but i need a favor.. on 4 gear chassis - i need to know which holes (3 holes) that fit the front wheel axle for vw body - anyone know? if i tried wide pan chassis long wheel base with pan stripped off will it fit the vw van and school bus (i am not worry about front wheel - just the whole chassis fit in the body). would appreciate it. i dont want to buy it then i am stuck with it. 

Wes


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

It is the third hole of the three giving it the shortest wheelbase. You will have to mount a post to screw it to but it should work.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

old blue said:


> It is the third hole of the three giving it the shortest wheelbase. You will have to mount a post to screw it to but it should work.


thanks old blue!

Wes


----------

